

YC's Terms of Use: "When you click on a link, our server will send you the corresponding page." - henning
http://ycombinator.com/legal.html
I always love it when people pass up opportunities to engage in legal bullshitting.<p>Although it is interesting to note that they claim that "make something people want" is their trademark.
======
aswanson
"Privacy Policy: Unless you log in, we can't tell any more about you than your
browser version, IP address, and referring url."

What can you tell if we do log in?

~~~
henning
that you touch yourself at night.

------
jey
Hm, looks like the "bios" link goes to about.html instead of people.html

~~~
dpapathanasiou
It's interesting what the Morris bio says:

 _In 1988 his discovery of buffer overflow first brought the Internet to the
attention of the general public._

Hmmm... well, that's _one_ way of putting it...

BTW, it's interesting that while Graham is the front man for YC, the idea of
launching thousands of like-minded enterprises and seeing which prevail (while
knowing many will get caught, killed off, or die) is very similar to how worms
spread across networks.

YC as the capitalist/web applications worm?

